# Interesting find guys!!



## Daniel01 (May 19, 2011)

Since i had dp/dr i noticed, i've never been sick! never had a cold fever nothing for like 5 months!!

Also does exercise help you guys like not really the initial exercising but after you exercised.


----------



## Daniel01 (May 19, 2011)

Daniel01 said:


> Since i had dp/dr i noticed, i've never been sick! never had a cold fever nothing for like 5 months!!
> 
> Also does exercise help you guys like not really the initial exercising but after you exercised.


what do you guys think.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I feel a little better after I exercise, I also sleep better too!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Daniel01 said:


> Since i had dp/dr i noticed, i've never been sick! never had a cold fever nothing for like 5 months!!
> 
> Also does exercise help you guys like not really the initial exercising but after you exercised.


I have only been sick once in about 8 years while ive had dp.

Exercise doesn't help apart from walking in nature


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

Pablo said:


> I have only been sick once in about 8 years while ive had dp.
> 
> Exercise doesn't help apart from walking in nature


Yep I totally agree. The wind in my face helps me to feel alive. And theres got to be some link or reason for our super-human immune systems.. I havent caught a cold or a 'bug' since I got the DP and that was well over a year ago.


----------



## Tarkovsky (Jul 20, 2011)

DP is a panacea? Give me colds, infect me with the deadliest viruses known to man!


----------



## hihello (Sep 9, 2011)

Tarkovsky said:


> DP is a panacea? Give me colds, infect me with the deadliest viruses known to man!


Seriously...


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

Daniel01 said:


> Since i had dp/dr i noticed, i've never been sick! never had a cold fever nothing for like 5 months!!
> 
> Also does exercise help you guys like not really the initial exercising but after you exercised.


If there were any evidence that DP/R made people less likely to fall ill it would be due to something like e.g.- DP people stay inside more often so dont get so cold /exposed to flu viruses in the street etc...

Yes exercise helps! Keep going with it!


----------



## kanda (Feb 8, 2012)

The moment I started coming back to reality I got sick! But then I dp'd again and that cleared up fast.

I think it has to do with our sensitivity to stimulation and our awareness of so many things!- that when we "block out" our reality, we literally ( at least our brain thinks) blocks out whatever can harm us.

DpDr is a protective mechanism. This is definitely a positive aspect to this protection.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

kanda said:


> DpDr is a protective mechanism. This is definitely a positive aspect to this protection.


Yeah...a protective mechanism gone haywire!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Trauma and dissociation has gotten me more viruses and more sick then ive ever been before. stress can decrease the immune system. I really don't think there's a connection to not getting sick


----------

